# Camping on Board :-)



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Anyone who has taken their van to Greece will know all about 'Camping on Board' with the motorhome.

Here's someone on our crossing who took the term literally....










Must have been a bugger knocking the pegs in. 

Pete


----------

